# project: orange wheels for my audi



## theblue (Aug 16, 2001)

There are plenty of "how to paint wheels" thread, but it can never hurt to have another one. This is my first time painting wheels, but I've read plenty of other threads and feel that I have a good understanding of how to paint.

I picked up some really cheap 16" S4 replica rims that had pealing paint and some scratches. Perfect for snow tires.

condition as I got them:










First I washed them using degreaser and a wire brush since I want maximum dirt removed and will be sanding them after anyway. I considered using aircrafter remover but decided against it because: (1) it's expensive, (2) these are winter rims (3) saves time. IF these were going to be my summer rims I would use it for sure. After washing them I used a screw driver to attack the rust and remove as much as would come free, I also used the wire brush to help. I then sanded them inside and outside using a corse sanding sponge. They are easy to hold and conform nicely to any angle.










I didn't go for perfection, I just tried to get all of the rust free and a good scuff on the surface. Once dry and clean I used a tact cloth to remove anything from the surface. Next I wanted to spray them with a sandable primer so I could get a good feel for how much work will be needed.










Once the primer dried I used medium sandpaper to scuff any surface that didn't look good. I'll be using some body filler to clean up any surface scratches later, but I wanted to make sure I way happy with the color I picked so I sprayed a little on the side of one of the barrels. I'll be using a satin clear later but you can get an idea:










here are paints being used:











the car on stock rims:

















stay tuned for more...


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

theblue said:


> I picked up some really cheap 16" S4 replica rims that had pealing paint and some scratches. Perfect for snow tires.
> 
> condition as I got them:


wow...those reps are so cheap that they forgot a spoke! :laugh:

good job so far! curious to see the end result

I am currently in the process of preparing my winter wheels
I would've loved to spray them, but it got way too cold way too fast. so spraying was out of the question (because I don't have a nice temperature controlled garage)

what tires will you be using btw?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Even with rattle cans... prep work prep work prep work


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

:facepalm:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> :facepalm:


Yep, not my taste either. But to each their own I suppose


----------



## djomlas (Nov 19, 2008)

are you just using these as winter beater setup, or you looking to rock these all the time?


----------



## theblue (Aug 16, 2001)

djomlas said:


> are you just using these as winter beater setup, or you looking to rock these all the time?


only for snow tires...


----------



## DWhite (Sep 22, 2011)

:screwy:


----------



## Spitzbergen (Sep 10, 2010)

Sure. Why not!


----------



## theblue (Aug 16, 2001)

that's the spirit! I can always spray them black if I don't like it.

orange on white is a winning combo:


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

pretty informative if i ever wanted to paint wheels :thumbup:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

May I suggest that you add a BioHazard logo:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

604a3 said:


> pretty informative if i ever wanted to paint wheels :thumbup:


The cheap way, yes


----------



## jakjak9210 (Apr 2, 2011)

I think these could just look better than your stockies when you are done with them! :thumbup:

ps, nice 3 series coupe you got sh*t piled up on back there. those cars are brilliant fun.


----------



## theblue (Aug 16, 2001)

update time.

I decided to back up and strip the wheel with aircraft stripper which turned out to be the worst idea ever, I basically ruined the wheels. You simply can't use this stuff below 70 degrees out. I had my garage in the low 60s and it just wouldn't strip the paint. It just made a rubbery mess even after trying 2-3 times. The weather is getting too cold so had to give up and make sure I could spray today so I spent yesterday using a paint removing wheel on a drill and stripped the wheels down as best I could. I then sanded and primed and sanded.

here they are at the worst:









after priming and sanding some more:


















and here we go with some paint (I'll be putting down a few more coats) and then the satin clear.










good enough, but sadly I'm disappointed with myself.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

You can get a home depot propane heater top that fits on a standard tank of propane if you need heat.

http://www.amazon.com/Mr-Heater-Single-Tank-Top-Propane/dp/B00005LEXJ

these things work great.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

theblue said:


> update time.
> 
> I decided to back up and strip the wheel with aircraft stripper which turned out to be the worst idea ever, I basically ruined the wheels. You simply can't use this stuff below 70 degrees out. I had my garage in the low 60s and it just wouldn't strip the paint. It just made a rubbery mess even after trying 2-3 times. The weather is getting too cold so had to give up and make sure I could spray today so I spent yesterday using a paint removing wheel on a drill and stripped the wheels down as best I could. I then sanded and primed and sanded.
> 
> ...


Disappointed why? Even with using rattle cans it seems like you did everything you could to get the best possible finish. You wouldn't believe how many people don't know to sand AFTER they throw down primer


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

cldub said:


> Disappointed why? Even with using rattle cans it seems like you did everything you could to get the best possible finish. You wouldn't believe how many people don't know to sand AFTER they throw down primer


isn't that the reason they say sandable primer on the can?
i thought it was just common sense


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NYCameron said:


> isn't that the reason they say sandable primer on the can?
> i thought it was just common sense


Not all primers are sandable, and not everyone knows to buy sandable primer


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

sand the orange with 1000 then clear coat then sand and polish to shine


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> sand the orange with 1000 then clear coat then sand and polish to shine


This, but wetsand the orange :thumbup:


----------



## theblue (Aug 16, 2001)

Lifeline tires in Rochester hooked me up with great work at a great price. Check them out if you're local.

and here is my quick driveway photoshoot, I think they look great.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

might look better if rims weren't so tiny!

good job on the diy


----------



## DWW (Sep 9, 2011)

I actually like the smaller rims with the snow tires...but maybe thats because I like the look of the oldschool subaru rallycross cars. Nice job!


----------



## theblue (Aug 16, 2001)

yeah, I love small rims with beefy winter tires.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

theblue said:


>


How do you live in NYS and not have a front plate?!
Jealous!

And nice job on the wheels.
Maybe I should roll up to rochester and we can have a shoot with my red snows and your orange


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Maitre Absolut said:


> might look better if rims weren't so tiny!
> 
> good job on the diy


:laugh: wheels are super small but you did a pretty good job OP :thumbup:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

They look awesome. I think the size works really well with the color. If the wheels were bigger that's all you'd see.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Turned out better than I imagined... but still don't like the satin finish at all.

The P-car works because it's GLOSS and ties in with the vinyl graphics somewhat.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

that car would look great on the little plastic orange track with the loop-dee-loop! 
I vote for matching orange flames on the doors and a big ass chome air scoop on the hood!:laugh:

but seriously. good job. did you clear coat?


----------



## theblue (Aug 16, 2001)

I used a satin clear coat which I'm very happy with.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

theblue said:


> I used a satin clear coat which I'm very happy with.


That's what really matters :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jakjak9210 (Apr 2, 2011)

Orange mirror caps would really set this off :thumbup:

You could paint the same color over some plasti dip to make it removable if you wanted.


----------

